# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  A Challenge For Art Lovers

## OptiMystic

Have any of you ever tried going into a painting in a lucid dream?

Ive dreamed of exploring two of Salvador Dalis masterpieces  _Impressions of Africa_ and _White Calm_. (Id post the pictures here but I suspect they might be copyrighted.) I remember trying to talk to the woman in the foreground of _White Calm_ but she insisted on keeping still, as if she was posing for a photograph, and told me to go away!

Those dreams werent lucid, but the next time I have an LD I intend to go into Botticellis _The Birth of Venus_. Its one of my favourite paintings, and Im looking forward to hearing what the Goddess of Love has to say!

Id be interested to read what happens if you decide to explore your favourite works of art as well.  :smiley: 

----------

